# LLC?



## 7053joanne (Mar 18, 2008)

Is anyone here an LLC?  I guess my question is can you sell items (with insurance) if you aren't registered as a business?  BTW I am in NJ

Thanks

Joanne


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2008)

I am LLCed. I am not exactly clear on what you are asking but I know the answer will vary from state to state.


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm also an LLC.  I would guess that it doesn't matter what you are, the state wants its gross receipts - if it collects them that is.  I think you probably need to call the Dept of Revenue in NJ. I found this:

http://www.state.nj.us/treasury/revenue ... stered.htm


----------



## digitalmayhem (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm an LLC in NJ...

You need to register w/ the state and collect sales tax on sales that are made within NJ or being shipped to/within NJ.  You can apply for LLC online, takes about 20 minutes...  you then apply for Federal EIN and State EIN.  Then, you'll get your tax documents in the mail.



Is it illegal to sell soap w/o a business name?  No, you'd be considered a sole proprietor...  but you do need to collect sales tax, and pay that quarterly.  It's just easier to be an LLC.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.  I had figured I would be better off becoming an LLC.  I am trying to find out what local permits/documents I need to fill out and if I can even have a home based business in my town.

Thanks again!
Joanne


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 24, 2008)

Now I know everyone may not agree with this, but I had heard that it's not a bad idea to run this paper work by a lawyer - possibly even have them submit it.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 24, 2008)

You know I was thinking about that.  I have seen a bunch of websites where they do all the paperwork for a couple of hundred bucks....but that makes me a little nervous.  A few of my friends are lawyers but not in the tax/business realm.  Better to be safe than sorry!

Joanne


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 24, 2008)

Actually, many attorneys would even be willing to answer the question of whether or not there is an advantage or disadvantage to submitting the paperwork yourself.  You might feel as though they have a vested interest in their response, but the truth is they make very little money on these types of things.  They will also often tell you over the phone what the cost would probably be.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2008)

I went through a company to set it up for me. It cost something like $50.00 more than it would have if I did it myself & we had extra protection/benefits, etc because we did. I think they were called the Company Store but I could be wrong.

One very interesting thing about LLCs is, you do not have to  get your LLC through your state. Different states have different perks, etc. There are a couple of states that most everyone sets their LLcs up through, rather than their own.

It's all so over my head, but you might want to look into that. The company we went through recomended setting up through a diff state & we took their adiuce for reasons my husband could explain but are WAY over my head.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 27, 2008)

Great info Tabitha!  I will have to look into that!

Joanne


----------

